# Interesting dual lens system for smartphones



## The_Traveler (May 10, 2014)

Dual-lens smartphone cameras are coming, and this is why we want one


----------



## IronMaskDuval (May 10, 2014)

The m8 has one that I have used and it's nothing special. I enjoy my iphone camera and it serves it's purpose


----------



## hamlet (May 11, 2014)

The software is what is really interesting about this.


----------

